# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Microsoft создаст волшебные часы

## anton_dr

12/10/2005 17:26,Сергей Бондаренко
Специалисты Microsoft заняты разработкой нового устройства, на создание которого их вдохновили книги о Гарри Поттере. Устройство под названием Whereabout Clock по виду напоминает настенные часы, но вместо времени показывает, где в данный момент находятся все члены семьи. Напомним, что в книге Джоан Роулинг подобное устройство висело на стенке в одной из семей волшебников.
На стрелках "часов" изображены фотографии каждого из членов семьи. Стрелки показывают, где находится тот или иной человек – на работе, в школе, дома или где-нибудь еще. Для определения местонахождения членов семьи используются сигналы с их мобильных телефонов, которые должны быть подключены к системе навигации GPS. В добавок ко всему часы будут принимать SMS. Так, например, мама может послать домой сообщение типа "Буду на работе до девяти. Поставьте еду в микроволновку". Полученное сообщение отобразится на экране часов возле ее фотографии.

Посмотреть на 3DNews

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DIaOs

очередной гаджет, который почти никому не нужен)

----------

